# Need to shrink my butt who is with me?!!



## Chatterwockin

So i have to lose 22 lbs, who is going to join me?

I am going to join ( re join, i quit the last one as the woman was literally 22 stone, did not much inspire me ) weight watchers and get this weight off once and for all.....

I have already lost 45lbs, but am counting this last bit as a new.... 

Could do with a friend or two xxx


----------



## Princess Lou

Hey.

At the beginning of the year I was 207.2lb and currently I am 168lb. My aim is to get to 145lb. 

On the 3rd I am joining Slimming World and I have gone back to MFP to help me with tracking etc.

My username on MFP is PrincessLou71186.

Good luck!


----------



## Chatterwockin

Woohoo! my first weigh in this week, lost 5lbs yeay me! xxxxx


----------



## bambeano

Well done :happydance:

I have a bit more weight to lose than you but I have started weight watchers again and lost 4lbs in my 1st week. Hopefully will get my pre-pregnancy body back again soon.


----------



## Chatterwockin

Hello bambeano

I was a bit heavier than i thought so probably could do with losing 30lbs...:cry: Let me know how you are getting on through the weeks, would love to hear success, it will keep me going xxx


----------



## Princess Lou

That's a great start, well done.


----------



## Chatterwockin

Princess Lou said:


> That's a great start, well done.

Ah thanks Princess, i hope i do well next week to. I keep thinking the aim is 1lb a week, but secretly we all hope to drop 7lbs every week lol


----------



## Bevziibubble

Woohoo! Well done on losing that much, great start :D I want to lose 28 lbs :)


----------



## Chatterwockin

Bevziibubble said:


> Woohoo! Well done on losing that much, great start :D I want to lose 28 lbs :)

Thank you :happydance: Are you going to join a slimming club, or go it alone?


----------



## Princess Lou

Chatterwockin said:


> Princess Lou said:
> 
> 
> That's a great start, well done.
> 
> Ah thanks Princess, i hope i do well next week to. I keep thinking the aim is 1lb a week, but secretly we all hope to drop 7lbs every week lolClick to expand...

PFFT. Don't know what you're talking about. Lol.

I go to sleep every night wishing I had Jennifer Annistons body. I'm sooo disappointed when I wake up and don't. Ll.


----------



## Chatterwockin

Princess Lou said:


> Chatterwockin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Princess Lou said:
> 
> 
> That's a great start, well done.
> 
> Ah thanks Princess, i hope i do well next week to. I keep thinking the aim is 1lb a week, but secretly we all hope to drop 7lbs every week lolClick to expand...
> 
> PFFT. Don't know what you're talking about. Lol.
> 
> I go to sleep every night wishing I had Jennifer Annistons body. I'm sooo disappointed when I wake up and don't. Ll.Click to expand...

Haa i do the same, i often look in the mirror and think, "humm, thought i looked more like nigella, i have no clue who this frumpy mummy is looking back at me" haa at least i know i am not alone. Haa


----------



## Princess Lou

Chatterwockin said:


> Princess Lou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chatterwockin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Princess Lou said:
> 
> 
> That's a great start, well done.
> 
> Ah thanks Princess, i hope i do well next week to. I keep thinking the aim is 1lb a week, but secretly we all hope to drop 7lbs every week lolClick to expand...
> 
> PFFT. Don't know what you're talking about. Lol.
> 
> I go to sleep every night wishing I had Jennifer Annistons body. I'm sooo disappointed when I wake up and don't. Ll.Click to expand...
> 
> Haa i do the same, i often look in the mirror and think, "humm, thought i looked more like nigella, i have no clue who this frumpy mummy is looking back at me" haa at least i know i am not alone. HaaClick to expand...


Far from alone. Lol.


----------



## bambeano

Chatterwockin said:


> Hello bambeano
> 
> I was a bit heavier than i thought so probably could do with losing 30lbs...:cry: Let me know how you are getting on through the weeks, would love to hear success, it will keep me going xxx

No problem I weigh in on Saturdays so will let you know how I get on, let me know how your doing as well it really helps to see others succeed. I think I am having a good week this week still within my points though they did rob me of a point after last weeks weigh in :cry: 

And I am also guilty of wishing to lose 7lbs if not more a week lol if only it was that easy


----------



## Chatterwockin

bambeano said:


> Chatterwockin said:
> 
> 
> Hello bambeano
> 
> I was a bit heavier than i thought so probably could do with losing 30lbs...:cry: Let me know how you are getting on through the weeks, would love to hear success, it will keep me going xxx
> 
> No problem I weigh in on Saturdays so will let you know how I get on, let me know how your doing as well it really helps to see others succeed. I think I am having a good week this week still within my points though they did rob me of a point after last weeks weigh in :cry:
> 
> And I am also guilty of wishing to lose 7lbs if not more a week lol if only it was that easyClick to expand...

My weigh in is a Saturday too.... hummm where do you live lol
Yeah we can keep each other going and hope for that magic 7 :winkwink:


----------



## Chatterwockin

Second weigh in... 1.5lbs off woop woop.... How did you get on xx


----------



## bambeano

Thats awesome I lost another 3lbs this week woohoo :happydance:

less than 2 stone to go now hopefully at least another stone off before christmas

I do weight watchers online but thinking about going to classes because its so quiet on the forums, I did weight watchers 2 years ago and it was alot busier.


----------



## Chatterwockin

Wooop well done you xxxx yeah i would recommend going to the meetings, i love the lady that does mine, she is sooo funny and its a bit like AA lol xx


----------



## Samiam03

I need to lose 10 pounds before I can wear my old clothes. I'm so tired of sweats and I really don't want to drop money on new clothes. Im so frustrated though. I lost 25 pounds immediately post partum and was excited about it...too bad even with breastfeeding, healthy eating, and an hour work out a day I haven't dropped a single pound since!


----------



## bambeano

Chatterwockin - I am definately considering it, plus then I will be more motivated to behave with my food as I will have someone else to answer to lol 

Samiam03 - well done on losing the 25lbs, have you tried changing what exercises your doing to see if its just your body getting used to the same routine?


----------



## bambeano

Another 1lb off this week yay :happydance:


----------



## Chatterwockin

2.5lbs off this week woop woop.... how did you get on? Did you join a meeting yet? x


----------

